# my favourite sig....



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*I don't know if it's only me,...sometimes I scroll back up or down just to look at a great sig again and again :brownbag: 

these are my favourites at the moment!




























and last but not least this one 







*


_
'my list could go ooon and ooooon'_


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

OH, I like those signatures as well. :biggrin: 

I like the one of Tink next to the purse as well (2maltmom)


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> OH, I like those signatures as well. :biggrin:
> 
> *I like the one of Tink next to the purse as well (2maltmom)*[/B]


i do too, i think that's so funny!

i like everyone's siggys!! :aktion033:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

LOL I totally agree! I love Matilda's Mommy's siggy because it really shows how much Matilda loves that tennis ball! LOL!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=532084
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are right! They are all fun and show off every's fluffy puppy!
As I'm going thru posts - I come across new ones everyday!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> *I don't know if it's only me,...sometimes I scroll back up or down just to look at a great sig again and again :brownbag:
> 
> these are my favourites at the moment!
> 
> *



Awww, thanks!!!!

I love all the different siggy's and how some are animated and photo shopped. They're a lot of fun.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Very good, Schnuppe! Those are some great sigs.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> LOL I totally agree! I love Matilda's Mommy's siggy because it really shows how much Matilda loves that tennis ball! LOL!![/B]



heh i made another one for her that said something else but thought it may be offensive so i changed it to wanna play....def one of the easier ones ive made


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> *I don't know if it's only me,...sometimes I scroll back up or down just to look at a great sig again and again :brownbag:
> 
> these are my favourites at the moment!
> 
> ...


Thank you Schnupp! Heini pictures are some of my favorites too!!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> heh i made another one for her that said something else but thought it may be offensive so i changed it to wanna play....def one of the easier ones ive made [/B]


I saw that one! I didn't find it offensive at all, I thought it was funny! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=532109
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just noticed you changed yours the other day! And I love the new one! :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I like the 3 P's - I am enchanted every time I see that picture , I am in LOVE with those costumes :wub: . Sarah


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Awww, thanks. There are a lot of delightful and creative signatures.
I don't know how to do any of the fancy stuff that others do. I need to get educated on the latest techy stuff.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I remember a few short years ago hardly anyone was doing sigs.
Now look! SO many creative geniuses at work on the graphics
board! I love seeing all the sigs and how different they all are.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I love all the sigs too..gotta love that pic of Kosmo in Gena's :wub: and I really like mine  Stacy made it for me. And Pat's with the pic of Tink is too funny! I really like Stacy's with the pic of Caira as well!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*I have to include these:

the little tiny nose :wub: 









and this one definately









I love this little look on his face









and not to forget, that makes me smile:
sparkey in toyland, getting squashed by all those soft toys :wub: 







*


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

as i said, i like everyone's siggys.  i appreciate the time and effort that goes into making one and most importantly i love seeing everyone's pups. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> OH, I like those signatures as well. :biggrin:
> 
> I like the one of Tink next to the purse as well (2maltmom)[/B]



Geee - Thanks! It made me laugh, and I'm glad you like it too. I always enjoy seeing everyone's siggys, they're so imaginative and fun to look at.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> as i said, i like everyone's siggys.  i appreciate the time and effort that goes into making one and most importantly i love seeing everyone's pups. :wub:[/B]


very true. I've been lucky enough to have either Carrie or Stacy make my sigs most of the time as I stink at them.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I alway enjoy everyone's siggys. I wish I would find the time to learn how to do something creative. :brownbag:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I alway enjoy everyone's siggys. I wish I would find the time to learn how to do something creative. :brownbag:[/B]



lol ~ I've had the same siggy for years!! How creative am I :brownbag: 

I also love all the siggies. I don't care for them too large though. 

It's especially annoying to have to scroll from Left to Right in order
to read the responses. It's confusing, as your eyes are going all 
over the place. Hard to follow the sentences.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Any volunteers to SHOW me how to do it. I have had the same sig for so very long (but thanks alot Jaimie!). I think I would like to try something a little different.

So, any takers????? on teaching me :smhelp:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=532407
> 
> 
> 
> ...


since you brought this up.... i have a 22" monitor and i was wondering if mine may be too large (wide) for some screens? i'll be happy to change it if so.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

it works on mine! then again mine is a widescreen too :brownbag:



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=532413
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=532413
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your's is perfect on my 17". I would think the larger the screen, the larger everything would be, and you would still have to scroll........hmmmmm, I'm not sure. Do you ever have to scroll L to R??


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=532413
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm on a laptop, and your signature is fine. It's cute, too! Thanks for asking, though. BTW, I think all the signatures are adorable. Even a picture with nothing on it is cute. Not everyone is talented enough to do this kind of thing, and others aren't fortunate enough to have a friend take the time to do it for them. Just keep on keeping on, as they are all precious!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

LOL, nope. i'll do a screen shot so i can show you what i mean.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ok, here's what it looks like on my screen:

[attachment=34334:screenshot.jpg]

hope this isn't too big of a pic, i just wanted it big enough to see.. :blush:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I'm on a laptop, and your signature is fine. It's cute, too! Thanks for asking, though. BTW, I think all the signatures are adorable. Even a picture with nothing on it is cute. Not everyone is talented enough to do this kind of thing, and others aren't fortunate enought to have a friend take the time to do it for them. Just keep on keeping on, as they are all precious![/B]


oh good, thanks for letting me know. i didn't want to be the source of the dreaded scroll over...lol.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> ok, here's what it looks like on my screen:
> 
> [attachment=34334:screenshot.jpg]
> 
> hope this isn't too big of a pic, i just wanted it big enough to see.. :blush:[/B]



Good shot. So now on your screen, you have plenty of room to spare. On my screen, your siggy gives an inch to spare. Yes, I can "spare a square" ~ LMAO (Remember the Sienfeld episode?)

But when wider siggies come about, I cannot see the right side of them unless I scroll. So any consequential posts also need to be scrolled.

Now, when this happens, and a post is long, I won't even read it. Makes me dizzy :smstarz: 

Am I making any sense at all? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=532452
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know exactly what you're taking about! my other computer has a 15" monitor and i don't use it much any more because i run into the same thing. 

derrr... it didn't dawn on me to check my siggy on the other computer!! LOL! i'm not always the sharpest tool in the shed....ok....very rarely am i. lol


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

awww thank you, I just had to use that picture it's sooooo Matilda :wub: Jaimie made my siggy. I love it. Thanks again Jaimie :smilie_daumenpos: 
I always look at the siggy's, I love all of them. The babies are all so precious :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I love all the sigs too..gotta love that pic of Kosmo in Gena's :wub: and I really like mine  Stacy made it for me. And Pat's with the pic of Tink is too funny! I really like Stacy's with the pic of Caira as well![/B]


I have to say, I like Ace's and Caira's also (not that I am biased or anything, LOL) They were just really easy pics to work with!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

> Any volunteers to SHOW me how to do it. I have had the same sig for so very long (but thanks alot Jaimie!). I think I would like to try something a little different.
> 
> So, any takers????? on teaching me :smhelp:[/B]



I guess no one is brave enough to take on this task???????

LOL!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=532416
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What photoediting programs do you have? That might make it easier if you want someone to show you how to do it!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=532548
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need recomendations on what a good one is. I don't want to spend a fortune, but I think it would be something fun to do.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=532550
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What photoediting programs do you have? That might make it easier if you want someone to show you how to do it!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I need recomendations on what a good one is. I don't want to spend a fortune, but I think it would be something fun to do.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I actually wrote up a Photoshop tutorial
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...toshop+tutorial

There is the link.

GIMP is a free download is VERY similar to photoshop. Not sure if you can do animations but you can download different brushes, etc for it.


Here is the link to download Gimp
http://www.download.com/GIMP/3000-2192_4-1....html?tag=lst-1


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=532550
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What photoediting programs do you have? That might make it easier if you want someone to show you how to do it!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I need recomendations on what a good one is. I don't want to spend a fortune, but I think it would be something fun to do.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I use Picasso to download from my camera and do simple editing. It is free and very easy to use. I'll use Blingee.com for some bling and effects. It's also free. Do you see a theme here? I like very simple and free.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

> I actually wrote up a Photoshop tutorial
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...toshop+tutorial
> 
> There is the link.
> ...


Thank you for the information! I'll look at those and might get back to you if I need more help (if that's okay?).


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

> I use Picasso to download from my camera and do simple editing. It is free and very easy to use. I'll use Blingee.com for some bling and effects. It's also free. Do you see a theme here? I like very simple and free.[/B]


LOL! That sounds right up my alley!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=532555
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

I know what you mean~ 
I love Mass and Mini's Sig, Ace, Luci, Charmypoo's sigs


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awww thanks Schnuppe ..

I did some editing with Shutterfly so it looks a bit more spiffy ...


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*definitely superb siggies!

karli









ajax










little sparkey









hannah and boo








*


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Aww, thanks Schnuppe and Heini! 

Jax feels so honored and loved :wub:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks Shnuppe  I've always loved your siggies. I haven't seen one that I didn't like yet


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*ohh this one is very cute too, it always reminds me of that superb 'coming back home*
little cowboy :wub: 









*

*this sleepy one is just priceless. the two looks so peaceful
:wub: :wub: 







*

*
and this one makes me smile, each time I look at it!







*



*you all have great sigs and I have so much fun looking at them!!*


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow thanks Schnuppe! I'm honored to have a mention in the 'Favorite Siggy' thread. I just chuckle when I go back to see some of my first attempts. I'm learning!!

But I'm with you on this pic. It's just such a great shot!! I'm probably drawn to it because Jett does the same thing with a little heart, have it dangling out the side of his mouth like a cigar, and then will actually bark with it there!! Soooooo cute!! But the minute I get the camera out, the heart is dropped. LOL One day I'll get it!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

My favorite siggy tags have always been Dr. Jaime's, Carrie's of Massimo and Minionette, Brit's CuteCosynToy, and my little lover boy, Sparkey. This forum has so many beautiful and creative siggys. 
Since, I'm an amateur, I love Blingee. I think we'll see more websites like Blingee popping up in the future.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*a few one's I just have to post here. I love these:

by deborah









gibberts sweetheart with that face.... :wub: :smheat: 









these little angels









this one is so funny from chloeandj









mom2Bijou's one









and finally..... :thumbsup: :chili: 








PUNKY....yehaaaaa :rockon: 
*


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

When I see a great siggy, I always pm the person and tell them and I do the same with an avatar.......I pm'd Andrea the other day when she put up Sweets pic as her new avatar. We have some great photographers and talented people here on SM!!!!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am always impressed with the siggies... and enjoy looking at everyone of them.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i love them all :wub: mine is on my bucket list


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Wow, we are honoured, thank you Schnuppe & Heini :blush: 

I also enjoy all the different sigs so much! I love that I get to see all the little babies personalities that little bit more :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*this has to be updated. there are soooo many cute sigs around again! its a shame they don't all fit in one big gallerie and can stay there for ever *
*
here are my actual favourie one's

kab's halloween-baby









mom2Bijou's unbelievable sweet babies!!









momtoboo's one. so lovely!









and finally jen_hedz's one. they looks soooo sad and ready for a cuddle   










so many othere lovely one's are around. but I had to pick only a few. thanks for all those lovely doggie - pics. they always make my day :wub: 
*


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

We're honored to have you pick us as one of your favorites :tender: That is one of the last pictures I took of them when we did the halloween photo shoot, I had taken at least 100 pics!! They were ready to fall asleep by that time :biggrin: After I let them down they ran around the house like crazy for about 15 minutes, they were so ready to be let free!!!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Oct 28 2008, 11:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659570


> We're honored to have you pick us as one of your favorites :tender: That is one of the last pictures I took of them when we did the halloween photo shoot, I had taken at least 100 pics!! They were ready to fall asleep by that time :biggrin: After I let them down they ran around the house like crazy for about 15 minutes, they were so ready to be let free!!![/B]


They look so sweet! :aktion033:


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

Siggies always make boards more fun! They really make people stand out! Great sigs, everyone!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

WOW, I feel honored my siggy is included in your favorites list. Thank you Schnuppe & Heini. :grouphug:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*oh I needed to post something in this thread. there are AGAIN sooo many lovely signatures. 
I picked my favourite ones of the moment and wanted to share. thank you for letting me.


Lacie & Tilly, they look so precious in this siggy ....awwhhhh










still one of my favourites. I just love this little 'dog-talk'-siggi









a documentary of dog-human-fun-meeting. I love looking at all the details in the sig :wub: 










jadey's sig,
that little nosey sweet face, right infront of the camery, and the second little sweetface watching.....*aaawwwhhh*







*


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (HEINI @ Jan 13 2009, 02:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705135


> *oh I needed to post something in this thread. there are AGAIN sooo many lovely signatures.
> I picked my favourite ones of the moment and wanted to share. thank you for letting me.
> 
> 
> ...



Awww the cuteness in all of them is overwhelming....and so is our sweet boy Heini :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Schnuppe....I just realized you had two old siggys for Benny and Emma as your favorites!!! Thank you....that was so sweet and we feel so honored to have made your favorites list! You know how much we just adore our international Heini boy!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

You are all so creative.

I have to get my act together!!!!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I love seeing everyone's siggies!!!! :wub: They are all so cute and fun!!! Everyone is so creative!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I agree with the last poster. My siggy is so plain but I am working on learning how to use the different editing options (picassa, blingee, paint, gimp). Hopefully by St. Patrick's Day the Santa picture can come down


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:chili: :chili: woohoo!!! :chili: :chili: We finally made Schnuppe and Heini's favorite siggy list!!!!


How cool is that!!!! :dancing banana: Life is good!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*I just wanted to share my favourites signatures with you again. 
all of the sigs are really lovely and I could make a list of hundreds, but these are my favourite one's at the moment, I always have to scroll back to them.



Reillies_mom's signature is so sweet. 
I love :heart: that little baby watching out for spring to come.










njdrakes's zoe & tess.
beautiful as a painting.










bonniesmom's little darling, what a picture :heart: 









this little peeking sweetheart ...hehe










thank you for those lovely signatures, and all the others too!*


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww ... thank you, Schnuppe!!! This is such an honor to be on your favorite's list!!! Especially since Heini has always been one of my favorites. You, too. :wub: :wub: 

I love looking at all the signatures ... they are all great in their own individual ways!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Mar 15 2009, 10:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745590


> Awwww ... thank you, Schnuppe!!! This is such an honor to be on your favorite's list!!! Especially since Heini has always been one of my favorites. You, too. :wub: :wub:
> 
> I love looking at all the signatures ... they are all great in their own individual ways!!![/B]


I agree, all are so beautiful.I could never pick just one :biggrin:


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

:new_shocked: :new_shocked: OH MY GOODNESS!! :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: 

:happy dance: :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :happy dance: 

:ThankYou: What an honor! I spent hours doing that signature when I got on sm! I had no idea what I was doing.........

I read your post and shared it with my husband, he smiled and gave me the thumbs up look (which is a pretty big deal for him :smrofl: )  

Reillie is still watching for Spring to come :Sunny Smile: 

Once again - you have made my day - thank you for the honor .........there are so MANY GREAT pic and sigs on here. 


Hopefully, when spring gets here, we will create a new one


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I too think we should have a gallery of archived signature photos. That way we could always enjoy some of our old favorites. We could look and see animals as they change from Pups to Adults to Seniors and we could see growing doggie families. Maybe we could all ask Joe if we could have a Siggie Gallery?

Great idea and wonderful choices. I am amazed at the talent for graphics and photography along with the already known talent of designers of clothing,bows, harnesses,etc We are a great group!


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Mar 15 2009, 01:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745695


> I too think we should have a gallery of archived signature photos. That way we could always enjoy some of our old favorites. We could look and see animals as they change from Pups to Adults to Seniors and we could see growing doggie families. Maybe we could all ask Joe if we could have a Siggie Gallery?
> 
> Great idea and wonderful choices. I am amazed at the talent for graphics and photography along with the already known talent of designers of clothing,bows, harnesses,etc We are a great group![/B]








That would be great! I love looking at all the different creative siggys!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

A belated thank you, Scnhuppe - my internet was down most of Friday night and Saturday - but I can't take credit for the siggy. It was another
creation by Sue (MomtoBoo). I haven't yet figured out how to do them! But I do enjoy looking at everybody's. :biggrin:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awww there's Max when he "Killed" Tommy Turtle and I put him in the corner as punishment ... he kept peeking back to see what damage was done to Tommy Turtle - 

Thanks Snuppe - I miss Max and his silly little antics ....


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank you, Schnuppe!! 
I love your list of favorite siggy's and thanks for adding the girls to it. There's so many great siggy's on here and I love looking at them. I agree that we need a section to archive all the old siggy's so we can go back and see how these baby change over time. 
The girls send hugs and say thanks!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*ohh such sweet signatures are all around theses days. absolutely wonderful.

these three though, are my favourites at the moment, can't get enough of them. those sweet little faces :wub: :wub: :wub: 

snowbody's tyler, so precious :wub: 









njdrakes's bunch, pretty and pretty and pretty :wub: :wub: :wub: 









suzan's nikki, absolutely adorable :wub: 







*


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

HAD to find this thread, to post my favourite signature. this is soooo great. I just LOVE it.
those two sweethearts, full of life, fun and energy.











little halloween tyler with this precious look on his face









and my third favourite one at the moment...those eyes ...:wub::wub::wub:










there are sooo many other lovely one's but ....I had to limit the number


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Aww - Becky - I never saw this thread the first time around since I wasn't even around then. And when you renewed it I was still pretty new to SM and couldn't catch up on my reading. Thanks so much for honoring Tyler twice. :wub::wub: Those were two of my favorite shots of Tyler and I love his little Halloween vest and think it looks great on his white coat. I smile everytime I see Snowball's siggie and yours with Heini's Maltesers. Seeing Nikki's siggie brought tears to my eyes. :smcry: Still can't believe she's gone. I have to admit that when I came to SM it was the first (and still only) forum I've ever been on and didn't know what a siggie was. :w00t: I've come a long way, baby. :brownbag:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Keep them coming! I could look at the adorable sigs all day! Oh and Socks Thief may be a new favorite  .


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awwwwh Looking back at some old faces is nice. I miss Carrie & the ones who I no longer see here. But I know, sometimes, ones can grow out of being in forums while being busy in life. I just hope that they are doing well. 

Loving all these siggies too.



HEINI said:


> full of life, fun and energy.


Awwh I think that this sums S&C up  Glad that you like it :wub:

To tell you the story behind this scene: we were at a desert trip when I took this. This was the malts' first real and empty desert trip. Snowy was exploring the place with intreset, but Crystal was more into playing with Snowy. She tried inviting him to play but Snowy ignored and continued exploring. Then, as I observed the two, I noted that her "offer to play" turned to "force to play":HistericalSmiley: she was non stop play biting his head , ears, tail until he went all so "I'm gonna get you". Crystal always gets things her way towards Snowy. If she wanted to play, she will make him play. Sometimes, he offers to play but she does not want it so she makes him not play with her.
You can see Crystal's face in this one with that mischivious look, she succeeded and make him play who she drove crazy first , play biting him to invite (or force) him to play lol 

Snowy: "Auntie Becky , Cwystal is da typical sistew at da desewt dat day. The one who dwives you cwazy. She fowced me to play wif hew. I mean, I was happy explowing da desewt but she kept on biting my head to make me chase hew. Ugh! Little sistews!!! I stil want to send hew to aunti Sue coz I know dat she would like to have a sistew fow Tylew"


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> Awwwwh Looking back at some old faces is nice. I miss Carrie & the ones who I no longer see here. But I know, sometimes, ones can grow out of being in forums while being busy in life. I just hope that they are doing well.
> 
> Loving all these siggies too.
> 
> ...


Snowy - I agree with you 200%. Send that pesky sister to Tyler. He loves the girls -- is chased by three of them every day in our hallway so he's ready for her.
Kat - I somehow thought I wrote about your siggie too but see that I didn't. I was a little distracted when I was posting - heading out for Halloween. That's such a great pure fun shot of your two whirlwinds. Love them, the action, the color of the outfits...:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Snowy - I agree with you 200%. Send that pesky sister to Tyler. He loves the girls -- is chased by three of them every day in our hallway so he's ready for her.
> Kat - I somehow thought I wrote about your siggie too but see that I didn't. I was a little distracted when I was posting - heading out for Halloween. That's such a great pure fun shot of your two whirlwinds. Love them, the action, the color of the outfits...:wub::wub::wub:


Snowy: "Once I get da appwoval fwom mama, I send hew yow way, aunti Sue. I tell ya though, she is no innocent , no mattew how many kisses she gibs you".

hehe Sue, these two are also known as "speeding bullits". I love it when I see them zoom. I love to see them enjoy their time :tender: and of course, they can't escape the crazy camera person. My lens chases them almost everywhere :HistericalSmiley:
I am glad that I can share them with everyone to also enjoy them  happy that you loved it too :chili:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

What a fun thread! 

All those different and changing siggy's are wonderful to look at!
Here are many talented and creative people on the forum! :aktion033:

Can't say which one's my favourite as they are all very pretty and so personal! :thumbsup:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Chri77pher88 (Nov 1, 2011)

OH, I like those signatures as well. :biggrin: 

I like the one of Tink next to the purse as well (2maltmom)


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

ohhboy, once again, there are so many great and lovely signatures around. I loe looking at them so much!

but these tree at the moment really make me smie eacht ime I see them. of course so many others too, but I picked out these 3. soooooo sweet and precious.


snowbody's tyler :wub::wub::wub::wub:










maggieh's sweetness and tessa :wub::wub:









and linzlair's mika :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

This picture of Snowy and Crystal is my absolute favorite....it makes me laugh every time I see it!!! Looks like Crystal is just about to get a BIG surprise!!!! YIKES!! :w00t::HistericalSmiley:

And, of course our little Tyler is always looking so cute...:wub::wub:




HEINI said:


> HAD to find this thread, to post my favourite signature. this is soooo great. I just LOVE it.
> those two sweethearts, full of life, fun and energy.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

ohh how sweet!
just saw this and INSTANTLY had to add it to this thread :wub:










now that is CUTE :aktion033:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh I could look at all these cute siggys all day....wait....I have lol!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

HEINI said:


> ohh how sweet!
> just saw this and INSTANTLY had to add it to this thread :wub:
> 
> 
> ...


I just saw this one awhile ago, too. Love it!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:blush::blush: We are honored!
Thank you Kat---I am not good at changing tech stuff but w/a new baby in the house, well, it had to happen, didn't it. Getting her to be still is like trying to bottle a tornado. She kept chewing on the rabbit tails!


----------

